# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Valadares ou melhor Granja 30

## Jose Neves

Boas la vamos nos juntar para fazer um novo convivio e aproveitamos para ir buscar agua :SbOk:   :SbOk:  dia 30 de Setembro

Como o Carlos e o Pedro Nuno andaram a testar uma nova zona para colectar a agua, venho pedir a um deles para explicar a onde é???? Granja mas em que zona????

Nao sei a que horas deveremos nos encontrar por isso deveriamos saber a quantidade de agua que cada um vai colectar, para nao acontecer como da ultima vez, que sairam de la ja passava das 15h :Coradoeolhos:  
Por isso venho pedir que alguem veja a hora das mares, mas o Pedro e o Carlos é que deveriam marcar, porque sao eles que conhecem a zona, mas tambem se devem saber se dà para tirar agua sem ser de maré baixa.

Estao abertas as inscriçoes.

----------


## Jose Neves

Eu claro que vou e vou colectar 180 litros :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Marés para dia 30 Setembro:

*Hora* *Altura (m)*

2007-09-30 04:43 - 3.56 Preia-Mar 

2007-09-30 10:53 - 0.44 Baixa-Mar 

2007-09-30 17:09 - 3.49 Preia-Mar 

2007-09-30 23:15 - 0.63 Baixa-Mar 


Abraços

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

nao sei se vou aparecer,  tudo vai depender da disponibilidade do meu pai,
quanto á agua, sobrou-me uns litros para a primeira muda.

fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

conforme solicitado pelo Zé, caso vá, colecto cerca de 100 lts. mas ainda não é certo, uma vez que, se precisar antes terei de ir buscar e depois no dia 30 já não preciso   :yb665:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Bem se o liquido na Granja for igual ao de Valadares para mim são 300l.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

em principio não preciso de agua  :Coradoeolhos:  

mas la estará o equipamento para quem precisar :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Eu apareço por la pó cumbibiu.

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

o que eu posso apanhar nas rochas, na zona da colecta, que seja util inicialmente para por como equipe de limpesa??

se existir alguma coisa apareço para apanhar.

e se alguem tiver a mais tambem agradeço.

fiquem bem :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas pessoal,
> 
> o que eu posso apanhar nas rochas, na zona da colecta, que seja util inicialmente para por como equipe de limpesa??
> fiquem bem


Sobre se ha ou nao deves perguntar ao Pedro Nuno que é o que conhece melhor a zona, sobre como, pergunta ao Silverio ele tem experiencia

----------


## Jose Neves

Lista da Quantidade De Agua

Silverio - 300l
David Barbosa - 60l
Jose Neves - 180l
Duarte Araujo - 100l
Pedro Azevedo - 80l
*
Total-*720 litros para ja

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Se estiver no Porto, apareço! 
Vou  levar 100l.
Confirmo para a próxima semana.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas, eu ainda não sei se irei, mas se for vou sair 100lts do mar.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, eu ainda não sei se irei, mas se for vou sair 100lts do mar.


Se tiveres que ir buscqr pao de certeza que apareces :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Se tiveres que ir buscqr pao de certeza que apareces


Boas, nesse domingo não vou comer pão, por isso não vou :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

agora falando serio, ainda não vou precisar de agua, fica para outro dia.

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas pessoal,

eu vou só no proximo mês, pois ainda cá tenho uns litrinhos. :Coradoeolhos:  


fiquem bem  :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas 

Estive a ver que tal marcarmos para as 9h30m nao é muito cedo nem mùito tarde.... se alguem nao tiver de acordo que diga :Cool:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

afinal acho que vou tirar uns 1000 litrinhos  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> afinal acho que vou tirar uns 1000 litrinhos


Entao acho melhor estar la mais cedo????? :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Lista da Quantidade De Agua

Silverio - 300l
David Barbosa - 60l
Jose Neves - 180l
Duarte Araujo - 100l
Pedro Azevedo - 80l
Carlos Mota - 1000l
Nuno Silva - 30l
*
Total-*1750 litros para ja

----------


## Nuno Silva

Estarei presente!!

Mas vou tirar somente uns 30 litros, ao garrafão (o meu exercicio de manutenção física, foi o médico que recomendou :yb624: )

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> Estarei presente!!
> 
> Mas vou tirar somente uns 30 litros, ao garrafão (o meu exercicio de manutenção física, foi o médico que recomendou)
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva



então, carregas os outros 1720L ao garrafão, que ficas com a manutenção feita durante uns anitos e a bomba agradece :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Só para lembrar que ás horas apresentadas pelo Hugo devemos acrescentar mais 60 minutos uma vez que estamos no horário de Verão.

Sendo assim a maré só ficará baza por volta das 12:00h.
Acho que as 9:30h vai ser muito sedo para começar a recolher água.

Um Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Duarte Araujo

passo de 100 para 200 lts.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Meus caros, no Domingo não vou poder juntar-me a voces. Fica para a próxima. Por isto são menos 100l.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Meus caros, no Domingo não vou poder juntar-me a voces. Fica para a próxima. Por isto são menos 100l.


Fica para proxima :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Paso de 80 para 200 litrinhos

----------


## Duarte Araujo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

com este andamento vou pra lá as 8 da manha marcar vez   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Pessoal :Pracima:  
A quantidade de água que cada um de nós tem para colectar na minha opinião não é relevante, importante é que todos façam o esforço para aparecer no inicio e saia no fim porque há sempre material que tem de ser montado e desmontado.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Não creio que vá e se for seriam apenas 100 litros, contudo podem vir buscar um destes que tenho aqui na garagem que fazem o serviço rápido... :yb665: 





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

recolha anulada :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> recolha anulada


Nao foi anulada, estivemos la todos ate tu  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

ahh, tava a ver , 
já pensei que tinha sido mesmo anulada


venham dai fotos :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

eu bem que anulei :SbSourire2:  

mas estes viciados são demais nem debaixo de chuva me deixam em paz  :HaEbouriffe:  

e lá tive de ir buscar os meus 1000 litros :JmdALEnvers:  

imaginem :SbOk:   grande bomba :SbSourire19:  1000 litros em 26 minutos :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

hehehe usar um briquedo desses para fazer circulaçao da sump para o aquario imagina o que nao era :yb624:   coitados dos peixes :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

> hehehe usar um briquedo desses para fazer circulaçao da sump para o aquario imagina o que nao era  coitados dos peixes



e os ouvidos tambem iriam sofrer :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------

